# Happy birthday shelley !!!!



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess the title says it all , best wishes on your special day !  

Luke


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Happy birthday shelley!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a fishtabulous day Shelly


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday shelly. i shall order you a mermaid.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Shelley and have a great day


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Best of b-day wishes!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW - thanks, folks  Yup, woke up this morning and the big 48 feels pretty good to tell you the truth  Can't WAIT for that mermaid  Guess I'll have to set up the empty 50 gallon tank.....

Thanks, again - I very much appreciate your birthday wishes. Now I'm off to Denny's for my free breakfast then to April's to try to claim a birthday discount 

Shelley

Check out the chromed highchair circa 1964!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy bday to you happy bday to you!!! Sung in a monotone gravelly raspy voice. 
Hope you have a great day. Too bad I didn't wake up earlier to go to Denny's with you!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy B-day Shelley. Nice pic. You haven't changed the slightest bit!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it me or did I just hear Marge Simpson singing Happy Birthday? lol jk April
Happy Birthday Shelly, hope it's a good one!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Happy B-day Shelley. Nice pic. You haven't changed the slightest bit!


You're quite right Franck - still have the same chubby arms and get the same look when I see chocolate cake  But I have slightly more teeth and hair now


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shelly


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!!
Cheers!!!!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy birthday !!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday to you


----------

